# sheep wormer for horses???????



## Cahill (9 November 2010)

some one mentioned to me that you can use sheep wormer for horses,saying that the ingrediants are the same but the benefit is that is is much cheaper.

any thoughts please?


----------



## dominobrown (9 November 2010)

I wouldn't.
I thought why you had sheep grazing on horse's land is partly because sheep eat everything, and that sheep and horse worms have different cycles so if a sheep eats a horse worm the horse worm can't survive in the foreign environment, thefore a sheep wormer would have no effect on sheep worms.

Also how would you be sure of concentrations of chemicals (which may be different) and giving the correct quantities??

I do regualr worm counts, so often my horses don't need wormed, and I worm for tapeworm (which doesn't show on worm counts) in April and October.


----------



## ISHmad (9 November 2010)

I think there are enough problems already with wormers and resistance.  Not something I'd be keen to do personally.  What chemical group does the sheep wormer belong to for starters?  And how do you know how much to give and that something else in it wouldn't be fine for sheep and not horses.

I'm sticking just as I am on something as important as this.


----------



## cptrayes (9 November 2010)

Oramec is ivermectin just like Eqvalan. It can be fed to horses, they eat it well, it has the same effect and it is one third of the price. My vet uses it for his horses and I have had horses on it worm egg count tested. You can also use injectable cattle moxidectin to rotate with. The doses are per kilo, listed on the product and are the same for horse weight as for sheep and cows. Or you can buy your wormers from Australia where they cost 1/3 of what they do here INCLUDING the air freight.

Horse wormers in this country are a total ripoff.

ps you can use cattle Panacur too but there are big resistance problems to that drug in this country do I wouldn't unless you are going for the 5 day double dose "Equine Guard" regime.


----------



## Leaf (9 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			Oramec is ivermectin just like Eqvalan. It can be fed to horses, they eat it well, it has the same effect and it is one third of the price. My vet uses it for his horses and I have had horses on it worm egg count tested. You can also use injectable cattle moxidectin to rotate with. The doses are per kilo, listed on the product and are the same for horse weight as for sheep and cows. Or you can buy your wormers from Australia where they cost 1/3 of what they do here INCLUDING the air freight.

Horse wormers in this country are a total ripoff.

ps you can use cattle Panacur too but there are big resistance problems to that drug in this country do I wouldn't unless you are going for the 5 day double dose "Equine Guard" regime.
		
Click to expand...

well you live & learn  i have loads of oramec! thankyou


----------



## jinglejoys (9 November 2010)

I've got goats and officially there isn't a wormer for them anymore!


----------



## cptrayes (9 November 2010)

jockmaster said:



			well you live & learn  i have loads of oramec! thankyou
		
Click to expand...

The only problem with Oramec will be if your horses don't like the taste. I've had a couple eat it slowly, but never had one refuse totally. The oil it's in is quite scented as you'll know and most of them seem to quite like it. A big horse - 600kg - needs 150 ml so you can't just use a syringe!


----------



## cptrayes (9 November 2010)

Has anyone got a current site for buying Razor horse wormer from Oz with shipping to UK? I have found one at aus $22 per double dose (£6.50 per dose for what sells as Eqvalan duo in this country at £15 and more) but I got it a lot cheaper than that last time and I've lost the website url.

Ta!


----------



## Vetwrap (9 November 2010)

http://www.thevetshed.com.au/product_info.php/products_id/2594

Any good?


----------



## Vetwrap (9 November 2010)

http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/RAZOR

$17?


----------



## Leaf (9 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			The only problem with Oramec will be if your horses don't like the taste. I've had a couple eat it slowly, but never had one refuse totally. The oil it's in is quite scented as you'll know and most of them seem to quite like it. A big horse - 600kg - needs 150 ml so you can't just use a syringe!
		
Click to expand...

mine are a greedy load of dustbins so i will give it a go  again thanks


----------



## Cuppatea (9 November 2010)

is it just as a wormer you are after or for a boost for the horse? There are sheep  wormers that can 'do' different things for horses.....!


----------



## Donkeymad (9 November 2010)

Remember, it is ILLEGAL to import wormers.


----------



## cptrayes (18 November 2010)

how ridiculous. Why on earth should it be illegal to import a product sold in saddlery shops!


----------



## corrie153 (18 November 2010)

I have used sheep wormer in the past, its much cheaper. Its the same with the molasses licks. I bought a cattle and sheep one for my boy last week,   22kg one for £16 where as u can buy a 5kg horse one for £11 but its the exact same product. 

I bought my horse clippers off a cattle/ agri web site and saved £80 because it didnt have 'HORSE' in the title


----------



## thatsmygirl (18 November 2010)

corrie153 said:



			I have used sheep wormer in the past, its much cheaper. Its the same with the molasses licks. I bought a cattle and sheep one for my boy last week,   22kg one for £16 where as u can buy a 5kg horse one for £11 but its the exact same product. 

I bought my horse clippers off a cattle/ agri web site and saved £80 because it didnt have 'HORSE' in the title

Click to expand...

R.E the licks, I think it would be worth checking vit/min levels cause I know the cattle,sheep,horse licks have different levels going by their daily intake. So it would worry me that you may at the worst over dose on certain things? May be worth checking. 
R.E the wormers I wouldn't use any wormer which isn't licenced to use on horses.


----------



## Maesfen (18 November 2010)

Donkeymad said:



			Remember, it is ILLEGAL to import wormers.
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember last year that the Equest wormers I had by post were all in Spanish so if we can't import why are we allowed to export?  Should work both ways.


----------



## corrie153 (18 November 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			R.E the licks, I think it would be worth checking vit/min levels cause I know the cattle,sheep,horse licks have different levels going by their daily intake. So it would worry me that you may at the worst over dose on certain things? May be worth checking. 
R.E the wormers I wouldn't use any wormer which isn't licenced to use on horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I checked it all out. you do have to be carfull which lick you get as some have, like you say, different vit/min levels but the standard lick which I got is EXACTLY the same. The Agri shop even phoned the manufacturer to check. 
I got the lick as a treat for the long winter nights but the special mobility licks etc - you can only buy them for horses


----------



## Cuppatea (18 November 2010)

corrie153 said:



			I have used sheep wormer in the past, its much cheaper. Its the same with the molasses licks. I bought a cattle and sheep one for my boy last week,   22kg one for £16 where as u can buy a 5kg horse one for £11 but its the exact same product. 

I bought my horse clippers off a cattle/ agri web site and saved £80 because it didnt have 'HORSE' in the title

Click to expand...

sheep products will have NO copper in them for a start. Hence why you must never feed horses licks out in fields with sheep as the copper is so bad for the sheeep.


----------



## corrie153 (18 November 2010)

Rowenna said:



			sheep products will have NO copper in them for a start. Hence why you must never feed horses licks out in fields with sheep as the copper is so bad for the sheeep.
		
Click to expand...

yes thats part of the reason why I had to get the standard cattle/sheep lick as we have a farm and dont want to go round making my farmer more grumpy by making the sheep ill.


----------



## brighteyes (18 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			The only problem with Oramec will be if your horses don't like the taste. I've had a couple eat it slowly, but never had one refuse totally. The oil it's in is quite scented as you'll know and most of them seem to quite like it. A big horse - 600kg - needs 150 ml so you can't just use a syringe!
		
Click to expand...


How do you work the dosage out?  Hyperdrug seem to have it for £18 a litre.


----------



## Cuppatea (18 November 2010)

corrie153 said:



			yes thats part of the reason why I had to get the standard cattle/sheep lick as we have a farm and dont want to go round making my farmer more grumpy by making the sheep ill.
		
Click to expand...

must be the time of year for grumpy farmers then!


----------



## cptrayes (18 November 2010)

ORAMEC
Dose rate per kg is listed on the bottle. You can buy it in litres and 5 litres.  As far as I remember it is 2.5ml per 10kg bodyweight, so a 600kg horse needs 150ml. but do check the bottle when you buy it!


----------



## devilwoman (18 November 2010)

Ive had wormers from here, many times, much cheaper and very quick delivery ;=

http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/


----------



## Bryndu (18 November 2010)

Cahill said:



			some one mentioned to me that you can use sheep wormer for horses,saying that the ingrediants are the same but the benefit is that is is much cheaper.

any thoughts please?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, The clue is in the title - sheep wormer! Mind you.. you might get a nice jumper!!!!!!!
Bryndu


----------



## brighteyes (18 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			ORAMEC
Dose rate per kg is listed on the bottle. You can buy it in litres and 5 litres.  As far as I remember it is 2.5ml per 10kg bodyweight, so a 600kg horse needs 150ml. but do check the bottle when you buy it!
		
Click to expand...

That's crazy!  My maths tells me that even if the cost per litre is £23 incl p&p, a 400kg pony will cost £2.30 to worm.

If I add up all my horses, 1950kg x 2.5/10 x 23/1000 - comes to less than £12 to worm them?  And I'd have enough to do my two sheep as well!  

I'm going to get a test sample of the next door farmer to see if they'll eat it and the job's a good 'un.


----------



## Nettle123 (19 November 2010)

I have wondered about using the panacur for sheep for my horses as we have enough panacur to work 100 sheep and only have 8, lol. Will ask the Vet next time she is here.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			how ridiculous. Why on earth should it be illegal to import a product sold in saddlery shops!
		
Click to expand...

1,  It IS a medicine - and there are (supposed to be) controls on who sells them.

2,  You're cheating the Government out of VAT.

I have done it - and got away with it - but I don't bother now because with current exchange rates, the saving isn't sufficient to risk a BIG fine - as well as HAVING to pay the VAT - or losing the product altogether.

And I buy a LOT of wormers!

You certainly CAN use sheep wormers for horses - but the volume required - of a much thinner consistency product - means that even if you have a proper drenching gun the BEST that will happen is you'll end up wearing a lot.  The worst is you'll under-dose!


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 November 2010)

You may be paying for the same ingredent but has lower levels than horse wormers.


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 November 2010)

Looking at the back off a ivermec container the levels off ivermectin are very low ( ment for sheep) the horse wormer has a far far higher amount off ivermectin ( ment for horses, a far bigger animal) so working out the weights on the back which people are saying will be 150ml which works out for about a 600 kg horse will not give you anough off the active drug, which is in horse wormers. So by under worming you are risking not worming properly and/or building up resistance to the active ( ivermectin) yes same drugs but totally different strengths.


----------



## c_and_b (19 November 2010)

i wouldnt recommend it, i know it may be cheaper, but it may contain ingredients that might not do your horse the world of good


----------



## amandap (19 November 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			R.E the licks, I think it would be worth checking vit/min levels cause I know the cattle,sheep,horse licks have different levels going by their daily intake. So it would worry me that you may at the worst over dose on certain things? May be worth checking. 
R.E the wormers I wouldn't use any wormer which isn't licenced to use on horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and like many of the horse ones are full of mollasses. Sheep are quite sensitive to copper overdose so I imagine theirs are low in copper.

As an aside re drug/chemical laws magnesium oxide pure powder is only available over here (Ireland) with a vet prescription. Luckily calmag is available.


----------



## Borderreiver (19 November 2010)

As has been said it is illegal to import wormers. 

They can only be sold in this country as VPS medicines, vets, pharmacists and SQP's, not by any old tack shop. If we don't stick to the rules which are designed to control these drugs, then some day soon they will only be available from vets as in many other countries already.

If the VMD catch you out importing wormers, there is a large fine to pay.


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 November 2010)

R.E the licks, it depends which licks you pick, some are made off natural sugars such as what's found in grass where as some are made off sugar as found in sweet which is the worst sort. Also you want a lick that's heated not harden by chemacals which can be bitten off it chunks in swollowed.


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			ORAMEC
Dose rate per kg is listed on the bottle. You can buy it in litres and 5 litres.  As far as I remember it is 2.5ml per 10kg bodyweight, so a 600kg horse needs 150ml. but do check the bottle when you buy it!
		
Click to expand...

But the levels off Ivermectin are so much lower than the amount off the active drug in the horse wormers as it's ment for sheep.


----------



## cptrayes (19 November 2010)

brighteyes said:



			That's crazy!  My maths tells me that even if the cost per litre is £23 incl p&p, a 400kg pony will cost £2.30 to worm.

If I add up all my horses, 1950kg x 2.5/10 x 23/1000 - comes to less than £12 to worm them?  And I'd have enough to do my two sheep as well!  

I'm going to get a test sample of the next door farmer to see if they'll eat it and the job's a good 'un.
		
Click to expand...

Correct.

Horse wormers are a ripoff.


----------



## cptrayes (19 November 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			But the levels off Ivermectin are so much lower than the amount off the active drug in the horse wormers as it's ment for sheep.
		
Click to expand...

This is not true. The amount of active chemical in the solution is the same for horses as for sheep. I have done all the  molecular weight calculations using the table for milligrams per kg of bodyweight in the main veterinary book used by horse owners. Besides, several of us have our VETS recommending we use Oramec.

Of course sheep need less, they are smaller animals. That's why a sheep gets about 15 millilitres and a full size horse gets 150 millilitres. The dose rate for Ivermectin for sheep cows and horses delivered in Oramec is 2.5 millilitres per 10 kilograms of bodyweight of the live animal.


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			This is not true. The amount of active chemical in the solution is the same for horses as for sheep. I have done all the  molecular weight calculations using the table for milligrams per kg of bodyweight in the main veterinary book used by horse owners. Besides, several of us have our VETS recommending we use Oramec.
		
Click to expand...

I was Reading in the sqp vet book today, yes it's the same active chemical but totally different amounts in the oramec compaired to horse wormers by quite a lot. It states clearly the active ivermectin levels per every animal wormer. Sheep is such a lower amount than horses. Which makes sence. Also how are you worming for tape? 
I'm sorry but iv seen the amounts in black and White and it's sheep wormer for a reason, put just over double the amount off ivermetin in the oramec and you will be coming up to the strength off a horse wormer. 
My vet will not even consider letting anybody have it for horses and stated one day " it will go tits up" 
you wouldn't worm a elephant with a dog wormer would you even if the drug was the same. ( different strength totally) it's the same


----------



## cptrayes (19 November 2010)

Borderreiver said:



			As has been said it is illegal to import wormers. 

They can only be sold in this country as VPS medicines, vets, pharmacists and SQP's, not by any old tack shop. If we don't stick to the rules which are designed to control these drugs, then some day soon they will only be available from vets as in many other countries already.

If the VMD catch you out importing wormers, there is a large fine to pay.
		
Click to expand...

It may be illegal but it's still b*ll*cks!

If I can buy, without any proof of identity, from a total stranger who does not know me from Adam, mail order Ivermectin Duo containing ivermectin and praziquantel from any one of at least 50 mail order suppliers of wormers in this country, why can I not buy Razor, containing exactly the same chemicals, using exactly the same information, from another country?

It may be illegal to import those wormers from Australia, but it's a pure technicality. No-one could possibly suggest it's any more dangerous than buying them from Surrey if you live in Manchester. And they cost around ONE THIRD of the price. Is it any wonder that people are taking the chance on them not being stopped by customs and impounded? (Is there anyone reading who has ever had a delivery impounded?)  It serves the wormer suppliers right too, they need to stop ripping off horse owners in this country!

I would say, also, that if people with large horses were allowed to buy Razor they would be much less likely to underdose and cause worm resistance problems, because the syringe contains a double dose. So if you have a 700 kilo horse, you could do it in one shot, instead of taking the risk that one 600kg dose will do the job. For people with multiple horses it would also allow them to mix and match horses to do one big one and one small one from the one syringe without waste.

But of course it's illegal to import it, so although Australian suppliers will take the order and ship it, we can't. This is a shameful government support of a supplier price cartel in this country


----------



## cptrayes (19 November 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			I was Reading in the sqp vet book today, yes it's the same active chemical but totally different amounts in the oramec compaired to horse wormers by quite a lot. It states clearly the active ivermectin levels per every animal wormer. Sheep is such a lower amount than horses. Which makes sence. Also how are you worming for tape? 
I'm sorry but iv seen the amounts in black and White and it's sheep wormer for a reason, put just over double the amount off ivermetin in the oramec and you will be coming up to the strength off a horse wormer. 
My vet will not even consider letting anybody have it for horses and stated one day " it will go tits up" 
you wouldn't worm a elephant with a dog wormer would you even if the drug was the same. ( different strength totally) it's the same
		
Click to expand...


But you DO worm cats cows horses and dogs with panacur (benzimidazole)! Why should ivermectin not be multispecies, you make no sense. I think you have your calculations wrong. If you use the table in "Veterinary notes for horse owners" for millgrams per kg of bodyweight and  the Oramec milligrams per millilitre (w/v) on the bottle, you will arrive at a figure of 150 ml of the liquid for a 600 kilogram horse. That is 2.5 millilitres per 10kg of bodyweight, just what it says on the label. 

The "strength" of a horse wormer is irrelevant. The dose in a syringe of Eqvalan is nowhere near 150 millilitres (more like 5ml or less), so of course it has to be stronger. The volume is irrelevant as long as your horse will eat it in one shot. The only thing that matters is the total amount of drug delivered.


The tapeworm question is irrelevant. No ivermectin only wormer, and there are several on the market, worms for tape. The question is only whether Oramec will do the same job as each of those ivermectin wormers and the answer to that is yes.

Regarding vets "letting anybody have it" you will find Oramec on sale over the counter at any agricultural merchant. No need to go anywhere near a vet.


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 November 2010)

You can't go into any country stores and buy it unless you lie about what animals you are using it on. All sqp have a duty off care and to keep their license to sell such produced. Questions, weights off animals etc will be asked. If you mention horse at any time you will be refused the sale.


----------



## Cahill (19 November 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			If you mention horse at any time you will be refused the sale.
		
Click to expand...

 mention `horse` in the chemist,if you need to buy hydro-peroxide or benzol benzite and they wont serve you either.

really interesting to read all of your opinions.

the internet is a great tool      ,off topic, but this week i was able to mend my phone socket for £4 by googleing it and then ebay(and it came the next day) and guess what?....BT wanted £99 call-out and £30 for the part.


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 November 2010)

Cahill said:



			mention `horse` in the chemist,if you need to buy hydro-peroxide or benzol benzite and they wont serve you either.

really interesting to read all of your opinions.

the internet is a great tool      ,off topic, but this week i was able to mend my phone socket for £4 by googleing it and then ebay(and it came the next day) and guess what?....BT wanted £99 call-out and £30 for the part.
		
Click to expand...

WOW mad ain't it, same everywhere, Shop around and half the time it pays off. Recently I saw a amigo turn out rug for £120. Back at home the same rug same colour at our local shop was £67. Wasn't on offer either. 
I know when it comes to horses companies chuck the price up which isn't on, and for some stuff I will take my chance but for a product which isn't tried and tested on horses leaves me a little worried, would rather use the proper stuff so if anything did happen you have come back instead off useing a product which isn't licensed to use on horses. Each to their own but I'm not going there.


----------



## cptrayes (20 November 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			You can't go into any country stores and buy it unless you lie about what animals you are using it on. All sqp have a duty off care and to keep their license to sell such produced. Questions, weights off animals etc will be asked. If you mention horse at any time you will be refused the sale.
		
Click to expand...

They don't even ask. No lies necessary. You have a strange idea of how shops sell worming products, do you buy them? They just hand them over like sweeties. For goodness sake you can buy them mail order, how much care do you think goes into those sales? If may be the law but it ain't happening!


----------



## 3DE (20 November 2010)

Oramec is ivermectin, the same as Eqvalan. The doses are different but it is easy enough to work out how much you need per kilo. I mixed mine in feed and added treacle to make it palatable. It's great having sheep


----------



## EAST KENT (20 November 2010)

I use Fenbendazole (Panacur) cattle wormer  on my dogs,I just adjust the amount to suit the stronger concentration.It is a whole lot easier just putting the dose for a "fat lamb" on their suppers than trying to give them 10mls or so of the doggie strength one.It also saves me bundles of money!


----------



## Donkeymad (20 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			how ridiculous. Why on earth should it be illegal to import a product sold in saddlery shops!
		
Click to expand...

And that from someone who doesn't know it is illegal to import drugs for equines or other.

It is illegal for individuals to import them. Only qulified businesses can import the ones made for the UK market.

Thanks for confirmin westgate


----------



## cptrayes (21 November 2010)

Doesn't alter the question of how ridiculous it is for it to be illegal to import something which is freely available mail order in this country. It's like saying you can't import an M&S jumper from M&S in France.

Your sarcasm is unwarranted. People learn, and I am thankful to those who have posted helpful remarks on this site correcting the misunderstandings of a human being, who like other human beings is occasionally wrong. The information I was given and repeated was that it is not illegal to buy these drugs. That, I think, is technically correct. It is, clearly we know now, illegal to import. But if someone else breaks the law and imports them, it does not appear to be illegal to buy them, though it is illegal to sell them. Pure technicality, but I don't actually think I posted anything incorrect.

If I have, have you never been wrong in your life donkeymad  ?


----------



## thatsmygirl (21 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			They don't even ask. No lies necessary. You have a strange idea of how shops sell worming products, do you buy them? They just hand them over like sweeties. For goodness sake you can buy them mail order, how much care do you think goes into those sales? If may be the law but it ain't happening!
		
Click to expand...

I work in a country shop and sells are very tight. Plenty off people get turned down if they come and say it's for the wrong animal. Because should anything happen it comes down to the sqp that has sold the product and their licence at risk. Questions should be asked in ALL shops it's not just a case off handing it over, if that is what some shops are doing when they get caught their licence off that SQP will be taken away and that person fined as well as the shop. Spot checks are done and have been done in our area. 
The only way you can get it for a un licenced animal is a prescription from the vet which you can hand over or LIE if the shop does their job properly.
Alpacas is a common one as there is no licenced wormer for them so everybody gets a prescription to buy wormers, with out one they get turned down


----------



## cptrayes (21 November 2010)

I completely agree, thatsmy girl. The law is that what happens in your shop should happen everywhere. It doesn't.

The reason it doesn't is because the law, in this respect, is an ass. Cat and dog wormers are freely sold in supermarkets. This mystique over horse wormers is now a nonsense. There may have been sense in it in the past, but there is none now. Worming is a simple business, with safe chemicals, with masses of advice as to how to use them available online, in magazines and basic horsecare books. 

It may be illegal to import an ivermectin wormer from Australia at 1/3 the price sold in the UK, but it's about as risky as buying a pair of their Ugg boots. The chemical is the same. It's been tested on horses, it's for horses. There is no issue of non-compatible drugs or of contaminating the UK with a currently unused (and possible "reserved") drug. All this law serves to do is to make the poor old British wormer buyer the butt of overcharging by the drug companies.  If people choose to get around that by failing to mention when asking for sheep Oramec or cattle moxidectin that they intend to give it to horses, who can really blame them? 

I am, as I suspect you are not, old enough to remember the days when horse wormers were available legally only from vets. The result was fields full of wormy horses and ponies because people would not pay vet fees just to get wormers. Dying of redworm infestation or colic induced by worm burden was a common occurrence in the seventies. The sales of wormers was derestricted, I think, to cure this unacceptable horse welfare issue and it has succeeded totally.  The current law which makes it illegal to import drugs which are already in common and practically unrestricted use in the UK on the spurious basis that the product was not made for the UK market (even if it was made by the same company in the same factory!!) is patently ridiculous.


----------



## thatsmygirl (21 November 2010)

No not quite that old |o|
to be fair the dog cat wormers you can get from supermarkets are sub  standard, not licenced produces such as drontal etc. Chemists can now sell frontline as they have the licence to do so


----------



## EAST KENT (21 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			I completely agree, thatsmy girl. The law is that what happens in your shop should happen everywhere. It doesn't.

The reason it doesn't is because the law, in this respect, is an ass. Cat and dog wormers are freely sold in supermarkets. This mystique over horse wormers is now a nonsense. There may have been sense in it in the past, but there is none now. Worming is a simple business, with safe chemicals, with masses of advice as to how to use them available online, in magazines and basic horsecare books. 

It may be illegal to import an ivermectin wormer from Australia at 1/3 the price sold in the UK, but it's about as risky as buying a pair of their Ugg boots. The chemical is the same. It's been tested on horses, it's for horses. There is no issue of non-compatible drugs or of contaminating the UK with a currently unused (and possible "reserved") drug. All this law serves to do is to make the poor old British wormer buyer the butt of overcharging by the drug companies.  If people choose to get around that by failing to mention when asking for sheep Oramec or cattle moxidectin that they intend to give it to horses, who can really blame them? 

I am, as I suspect you are not, old enough to remember the days when horse wormers were available legally only from vets. The result was fields full of wormy horses and ponies because people would not pay vet fees just to get wormers. Dying of redworm infestation or colic induced by worm burden was a common occurrence in the seventies. The sales of wormers was derestricted, I think, to cure this unacceptable horse welfare issue and it has succeeded totally.  The current law which makes it illegal to import drugs which are already in common and practically unrestricted use in the UK on the spurious basis that the product was not made for the UK market (even if it was made by the same company in the same factory!!) is patently ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree!It took me only a little while to realize what a rip off our daft rules are! Complete 8way dog vaccine ..£8.00..making it just £16.00 to fully vax a puppy..vets charges here £50.00. In the States pet owners are freely allowed to buy such ,either mail order or at their local equivalent Petsmart. My Fenbendazole comes in a big litre shoulder pack thingy,using an appropriate dosage my dogs are properly done ..the three day course..every four months..that pack will well out last it`s use by date,and cost under £200.00.Worming the "vet`s way" would be a case of bankrupting for lack of common sense.Have`nt tried the stuff on the horses yet,but if I do ..well give them the steer weight dose .


----------



## qwertyuiop (21 November 2010)

According to my vet, a certain well known equine wormer used to be used exclusively on sheep. Sheep started getting resistant, so they remarketed it for horses.


----------



## vicijp (21 November 2010)

Find it hard to fathom why people are arguing the toss about Panacur/fenbendazole (USELESS/its not news the sheep wormer is suitable for horses - the doses are on the back.) and Ivermectin (used once a year per horse/cheap enough to buy the horse version unless you are swayed by brand names or buying for 50+ horses).
I opened this expecting to find an argument about Nilzan Gold, I was disapointed.


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2010)

vicijp said:



			Find it hard to fathom why people are arguing the toss about Panacur/fenbendazole (USELESS/its not news the sheep wormer is suitable for horses - the doses are on the back.) and Ivermectin (used once a year per horse/cheap enough to buy the horse version unless you are swayed by brand names or buying for 50+ horses).
I opened this expecting to find an argument about Nilzan Gold, I was disapointed.
		
Click to expand...

Where on EARTH are you getting your worming information from? You need to go to thatsmygirls shop and talk to her!! Ivermectin and Panacur intervals are every EIGHT WEEKS, unless you worm egg count to prove that your horse is carrying a burden of 300 or less.

By the way guys, there has been a problem with resistance to the drug in Panacur in the North West  for at least fifteen years, and you should worm egg count if you are continuing to use it for horses.  I understand that there is a growing problem with Ivermectin too, but I haven't seen that documented, does anyone know any more about what regions that is in?


----------



## sprytzer (22 November 2010)

For years i used to use louse powder on the horses, it was all i knew until my vet told me I could use Ryposect(sp?) that i used on the cattle, it was just that it was'nt licenced for horses.From then on that was all i used, the dosage measure out by vet and syringed from ears to tail on a dry back, job done, one dose only needed and lice turning their toes up pronto.


----------



## EAST KENT (22 November 2010)

sprytzer said:



			For years i used to use louse powder on the horses, it was all i knew until my vet told me I could use Ryposect(sp?) that i used on the cattle, it was just that it was'nt licenced for horses.From then on that was all i used, the dosage measure out by vet and syringed from ears to tail on a dry back, job done, one dose only needed and lice turning their toes up pronto.
		
Click to expand...

And other species as well,one drop on the back of a chook`s head..lice/fleas and stuff all gone.


----------



## 3DE (22 November 2010)

Then there's spot on for sheep/cattle that works brilliantly for keeping the flies off the horses - and it lasts for 4-6 weeks!


----------

